# Aqua Rba



## devdev (7/4/14)

Seems there isnt much info on this RBA on the forum.

Finished my first build on one tonight. Dual 32g coils. Came out at .83. It hits like an absolute animal. The kind of throat hit @Silver dreams of I think. 6 puffs and I have to put it down. 

This is definitely the most finicky build ive ever done. Capturing the coil legs, keeping coils in shape and then positioning them while tightening the posts required a lot of attention and dexterity. I nearly gave up a few times.

It doesnt help that the posts are tightened by finger. At least a screw driver wouldnt risk disturbing the coil.

Anyone else had any experience with this very unique tank?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## steve (7/4/14)

@Gazzacpt , has been using one of these for a while @devdev , he will probably be able to share some experiance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/4/14)

Yes, I actually found it easier to build than the Kayfun - with the coils being to the side. Think I used 28 g. Came out at 0.78. Vapes beautifully.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## crack2483 (7/4/14)

Aah, just last night I was going to ask if anyone has experience with this rba. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## steve (7/4/14)

Tidy work matthee ! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> Aah, just last night I was going to ask if anyone has experience with this rba.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Not a carry out of the house for me. Can gurgle and leak if not filled and set up perfectly. @Chop007 has perfected use on his and does take it out to play.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (7/4/14)

I never had an issue with mine gurgling or leaking. Was more stable than my Kayfun. At the meet Rex told me that the Aqua I sold him gurgle and leak, so I built him a coil and wicked it and it performed perfectly. @Rex Smit can you give some feedback on how the Aqua is behaving itself at the moment?


----------



## Andre (7/4/14)

TylerD said:


> I never had an issue with mine gurgling or leaking. Was more stable than my Kayfun. At the meet Rex told me that the Aqua I sold him gurgle and leak, so I built him a coil and wicked it and it performed perfectly. @Rex Smit can you give some feedback on how the Aqua is behaving itself at the moment?


Oh, no doubt it is my incompetence. I vape on it but once or twice a day for a very specific juice. Still using my first coils. So, am sure if I had to use it more, I might get it better. Not that it leaks a lot, very little in fact. But do give us your secrets to make it easier for us please.


----------



## TylerD (7/4/14)

The precise amount of cotton. That's it. Not too much not too little. when you push the wick into the channels, it must clear the threads, but not be forced into the channels. It must go from the top, downthe side and then onto the base. Then you cut the tips of and wet the wick. When you have wet the wick, go through all the places where the wick pass through the thread and push them back so you clear all the threads. Close up, fill the tank and jst at the end when the O-ring starts to catch, turn upside down and fasten all the way. That is how it works for me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre (7/4/14)

TylerD said:


> The precise amount of cotton. That's it. Not too much not too little. when you push the wick into the channels, it must clear the threads, but not be forced into the channels. It must go from the top, downthe side and then onto the base. Then you cut the tips of and wet the wick. When you have wet the wick, go through all the places where the wick pass through the thread and push them back so you clear all the threads. Close up, fill the tank and jst at the end when the O-ring starts to catch, turn upside down and fasten all the way. That is how it works for me.


Thx, my filling method is the prime suspect, will try yours next time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (7/4/14)

Agree with Matthee. Didnt even think of turning the thing over

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (7/4/14)

It basically works on the same principle as the Kayfun. Air pressure. If you have the air at the top, it's going to push the juice up the chamber.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (7/4/14)

I've been using this beast for a while now and it really is a fantastic rba the only gripe I have is it only holds 2.5ml of juice and its thirsty so lots of refills. The setup I use is 1.5mm ID dual coils at 0.8ohm and cotton. I've tried all the variations I can with silica and either I get dry hits or leaks. With cotton its spot on. I don't use the Mr @TylerD filling method I use the method oom @Matthee found and posted a link to. Turn tank upside down, unscrew the base, fill between the chimney cup and tank, screw the base back on and off you go. I don't have leaks or gurgles. Filling this way also gets a bit extra juice in.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev (7/4/14)

Interesting - will adopt these techniques tonight and see if I can get a little less leaking, and a lot less throat hit.

@Gazzacpt when you fill from the bottom you obviously unscrew chimney as well. So you gotta make sure your wicks won't catch in the threads then

Check this aqua build - vertical coils. http://imgur.com/a/zd210

Going to give this a try next time


----------



## Rex Smit (7/4/14)

TylerD said:


> I never had an issue with mine gurgling or leaking. Was more stable than my Kayfun. At the meet Rex told me that the Aqua I sold him gurgle and leak, so I built him a coil and wicked it and it performed perfectly. @Rex Smit can you give some feedback on how the Aqua is behaving itself at the moment?


And thanks for the build @TylerD..it is working like a charm. also have to put it down after about 6 vapes...get a little light headed...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (7/4/14)

devdev said:


> Interesting - will adopt these techniques tonight and see if I can get a little less leaking, and a lot less throat hit.
> 
> @Gazzacpt when you fill from the bottom you obviously unscrew chimney as well. So you gotta make sure your wicks won't catch in the threads then
> 
> ...


Correct I kinda hold the tank section and chimney. Try to disturb that as little as possible when undoing the base and putting the base back on. If the chimney moves to far out of position you get juice on the floor. I had that happen once. Also after rebuilding I assemble as normal after juicing the Wick, then turn upside down and do the fill process. I found once the cotton is seated I don't have to worry about it again.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chop007 (7/4/14)

Yeah I totally love this Aqua. Must be the ,luckiest buy ever. I have tried to get similar performance from a Russian Clone, but no ways, this Aqua totally kicks but.

At 0.6 ohms(dual coils made from twisted 32g Kanthal at 5 wraps around a 1.2mm bit) it is intense, huge, thick vapor and mean TH, with loads of flavor. At 1.1 ohms, it is all medium but when you open up the air full, the vapor clouds just come rolling out, can hotbox my lounge in 4 drags. 

I had a issue with leaking in the beginning but it vanished, don't really know what I did different except making sure the cotton did not get caught in the threads when screwing the chimney down. I also love an air hit, direct to lung or holding for some flavor. I reckon that if one restricts the air flow too much, it could cause leaking. 

Filling it upside down and then screwing everything on, lets it hold more juice but I tend to assemble everything from bottom up. It has become so easy to use this beauty, in 10 minutes it is rewicked, recoiled, filled and ready to fire. Aside from Dripping Atomizers which I have not yet tried but heard the flavor is king, this is as far as I am concerned, the best RBA out there. The Russian I am still trying various coil designs(double barrel coil can kill the throat, single coil doesn't throw the vapor, so far the vertical/chimney coil is the best for this Russian, at 1.4 ohms double twisted 32g kanthal). It is however essential with the Russian to get the cotton wick just right, with the ends just touching the deck, if not, it leaks like a two year old.. But the Aqua can handle any coil and still perform like a squirrel on red bull.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## devdev (7/4/14)

Chop007 said:


> if not, it leaks like a two year old.. But the Aqua can handle any coil and still perform like a squirrel on red bull.



@Chop007 I love the descriptions man! Damn classic.

I am finding the Aqua build I am using at the moment has very harsh throat hit, but don't see any simple way of getting the coils lower down and closer to the airhole. Any tips?


----------



## Andre (7/4/14)

devdev said:


> @Chop007 I love the descriptions man! Damn classic.
> 
> I am finding the Aqua build I am using at the moment has very harsh throat hit, but don't see any simple way of getting the coils lower down and closer to the airhole. Any tips?


Maybe go for higher resistance?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (7/4/14)

Good call there @Matthee. So two dual coils coming out at 1 or 1.1 will be tonights plan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007 (8/4/14)

devdev said:


> @Chop007 I love the descriptions man! Damn classic.
> 
> I am finding the Aqua build I am using at the moment has very harsh throat hit, but don't see any simple way of getting the coils lower down and closer to the airhole. Any tips?


The easiest I find is to use the drillbit/whatever you use to roll the coils on, in place, through the center of the coil, while you tighten them down. Hold them on the deck when tightening down, then adjust them upwards to get the spacing you need. Kanthal is very malleable, I like to think of it like Soldering wire when I am coiling. No matter how tight like a tiger you make them, they can always be adjusted. 

Sometimes it also helps opening up the air control all the way and also using a lower nic. I find anything above 9mg nic is too harsh for the TH no matter what height you set the coils. Then again, every flavor is different as well. Vaped some RY4 at 12 mg nic the other day with the coils sitting midway and it was as soft as a rabbits bumb fur for the TH.

I just recoiled a nice .6 ohm dual coil with twisted 32gauge Kanthal and it has a wicked TH. You can also make your coils at about 1.4ohm-1.7 ohm and that will also reduce the TH. The day I got this Aqua, I just rebuilt it like 5 times, then every day since it became like a meditation for me, every day for like half an hour I would just mellow out and go all Bhuddist on the coil building. Now, it is like my third leg(No Oscar I won't lend you one).

After some time you will find your sweet spot and this Aqua will reveal it's glory.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------

